# Welche Skillung für Tank Pala?



## Horstinator90 (1. August 2013)

*Welche Skillung für Tank Pala?*

Hallo liebes Forum, ich hab ein problem, ich finde ich mache VIEL ZU WENIG dmg (so im schnitt 30k) könnts ihr mir sagen wie ihr umskillt bei askmrrobot? hab da zurzeit auf Control/Haste.. aber da gibs ja mehrere..
Mein char ist dieser hier
Lùnamaré @ Lordaeron - Community - World of Warcraft
und welche Rota habts ihr? würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich bissien aufklären könnts.. ich zock das zum ersten mal und das ist mein First 90er char


----------



## wuschi (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Skillung für Tank Pala?*

mit der Skilung kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen da ich keinen pala habe. Jedoch eine richtige Rota gibts nicht mehr( aus meiner Erfahrung her) sondern eher eine Prioritäten liste deiner Effekte , sprich wenn deine wichtigsten Attacken hälst du immer auf Cooldown und den rest nimmst du wenn die anderen auf cooldown sind und so musst du halt durch probieren herausfinden wie du es am besten hinbekommst.


----------



## Dark_Nolan (1. August 2013)

Für eine gs von 493 sind 30000dps in der tat wenig.  Schau mal bei YouTube nach pala dps guide und so was.  Da wirst sicher fündig


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. August 2013)

Bin tank  ist das normal?


----------



## Dark_Nolan (1. August 2013)

Eigentlich nicht. Fahre mit meinem Hunter (bm) und ner gs von 485 scjon 50000-60000 dps


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Skillung für Tank Pala?*

ich bin aber kein dmg dealer sondern tank.. das ein DD mehr dmg macht als ein tank ist doch klar oder? oder lieg ich da komplett falsch? xD


----------



## wuschi (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Skillung für Tank Pala?*

Schutz-Paladin Klassenguide – WoW: Mists of Pandaria
les das mal durch hat mir auch bei meinem krieger geholfen

ps wenn du als tank den meisten schden machst soltest du dir gedanken um deine gruppe machen


----------



## Scroll (5. August 2013)

Als tank kann der dmg herzlich egal sein. Du musst die aggro halten, für den schaden sind die anderen zuständig.! Wenn du die aggro immer halten kannst egal wieviel dmg reinkommt machst du alles richtig. Sollte das aber nicht der fall sein und du verlierst die aggro häufig läuft etwas schief


----------



## Horstinator90 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Skillung für Tank Pala?*

naja, ich hab jetzt mein gear anders umgeschmiedet.. ^^ also bin jetzt auf avoidence build. Aggro verliere ich KEINE, aber mein dmg ist bissien zurück gegangen  aber wie gesagt mein clan sagt auch ich soll nicht dmg machen ich soll nur mein kopf hinhalten das die anderen kein schaden bekommen  die sind ziemlich zu friden mit mir und es läuft geil!


----------

